
Made a “Selenium IDE” Chrome extension – great for making QA tests quickly - ozymandias547
https://www.snaptest.io/
======
ozymandias547
let me know what you all think!

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ozymandias547
ah thank you - i'll do this.

